# Continental Sport Contact 5's



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Happy days; these seem to be becoming available for more sizes inc 17 inch, which means I can get a set!

So, has anyone used them? What did you change from and what did you think?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Why do you like them. have you used them before ?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Any tyre the has Continental Sport Contact 1 2 3 4 or 5 on the sidewall gets a big :thumb: from me , I ran these on my CLK when I had it CS2's iirc 

I'm running Dunlop Sport Maxx on the XF and they are MEGA !!! Plenty of confidence and carry of speed on the M25 slip to the M11 (you know it) 

I will be up for 4 new tyres in a couple of months and wondering whether to change or not


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

No, but they give me a new option over bridgestone and michelins tried previously. And I'd heard bad things about the wear on the conti sport 3's.

They're also be next gen "labelled" tyres, which seemed to be taking ages to filter down to the size I need.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you tried Toyos ?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

alexj said:


> Have you tried Toyos ?


No, tend to avoid directional tyres these days. my old car had some .bf goodrich profilers on, and had the old v tred Goodyear F1s... was thinking about some of those hankooks... but the smart (expensive) money seems to be moving away from them!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Happy days; these seem to be becoming available for more sizes inc 17 inch, which means I can get a set!
> 
> So, has anyone used them? What did you change from and what did you think?


Same grip levels as the Goodyear F1 Assy2, the F1 has stronger sidewalls and produces more noise, more feel with the F1's, no idea on wear rates.

Enough on those make's anyone tried the Duny's Sport Maxx GT's?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Any tyre the has Continental Sport Contact 1 2 3 4 or 5 on the sidewall gets a big :thumb: from me , I ran these on my CLK when I had it CS2's iirc
> 
> I'm running Dunlop Sport Maxx on the XF and they are MEGA !!! Plenty of confidence and carry of speed on the M25 slip to the M11 (you know it)
> 
> I will be up for 4 new tyres in a couple of months and wondering whether to change or not


I love that bit:thumb: the original mondeo 1993, was good fun around there


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

just checked the price where have you found them cheapest


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I need 4 tyres soon and thinking about Vredestein Quatrac 3's or Hankook Optimo 4S.

I just know, when winter comes, I'd be regretting going for a summer performance tyre.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Phil, I have never tried these ones, but I have continental sport contact 3 on mine, and they are good in wet and dry, I believe these 5's have been on the market for a year, so a new tyre to there range.

Sport contact 3 is a great tyre in the wet plus in heavy downfalls as well such as Aquaplanning, plenty of grip levels when needed, it's a decent tyre.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I need new summer tyres still rollin on winters:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sp5's are having terrible delamination issues just now. 

I would advise some goodyear F1's instead.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Sp5's are having terrible delamination issues just now.
> 
> I would advise some goodyear F1's instead.


Now they unfortunately aren't available I the size I need, or would have them in a heartbeat!

Choices are stick with Mich PS3s, or try these contis, the older conti SC3, or go mental and try something like a hankook Venus Evo.

The Goodyear would be the clear winner :wall:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

alexj said:


> just checked the price where have you found them cheapest


Cheap I've not seen, but available from black circles. To be honest; I'm probably going ring the local good tyre place, talk prices, and get them to do it + an alignment :thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got them and really rate them!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Sp5's are having terrible delamination issues just now.


Some Ford guy's have had this with other Conti's.



-PJB- said:


> Now they unfortunately aren't available I the size I need, or would have them in a heartbeat!
> 
> Choices are stick with Mich PS3s, or try these contis, the older conti SC3, or go mental and try something like a hankook Venus Evo.
> 
> The Goodyear would be the clear winner :wall:


What size?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Cheap I've not seen, but available from black circles. To be honest; I'm probably going ring the local good tyre place, talk prices, and get them to do it + an alignment :thumb:


A bit of a trek for you but maybe worthwhile, checkout Lepson Tyres (Shane) in Gillingham, you know your alloys will be cared for during fitting, I was there last week with the intention of getting some F1s fitted,(cheapest quote I'd seen) but was told not needed yet still some mileage in current rubber, so refreshing to find a honest tyre dealer.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

G.P said:


> Some Ford guy's have had this with other Conti's.


Yeh my mates frs had it pretty new tyres as well.

Try the S1 evo from Hankook fantastic tyre.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Yeh my mates frs had it pretty new tyres as well.
> 
> Try the S1 evo from Hankook fantastic tyre.


Japanese (Yoko) & Korean (Hankook & Kumho) do seem to know how to produce the best tyre's. .


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

-PJB- said:


> No, tend to avoid directional tyres these days. my old car had some .bf goodrich profilers on, and had the old v tred Goodyear F1s... was thinking about some of those hankooks... but the smart (expensive) money seems to be moving away from them!


Toyos are not all directional


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think you will notice alot of difference between the continental sport 3 comparing to the 5's, 5's a new model to the range, there was a market for the tyre and they made one, just like Goodyear do, as well as Michelin as well.

The continental 5 were out last year, almost been a year now.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Had the new rubber fitted this arvo. Just in time for all the rain. So far, they seem good! Stickier than a virgin's knickers on prom night! :thumb:

Forgive the 700 miles a week dirt....

Should be interesting trying to dress these, soooo much writing on tyres these days!




























Vs. serviceable, but worn, Michi's (the rear bridgestones were shot...):


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice tyers Phil, very similar to my thread pattern on the front, was not aware your alloys were 17inch as well, they look smart with the new rubber :thumb:

Phil, I hope you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your tyres from.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice tyers Phil, very similar to my thread pattern on the front, was not aware your alloys were 17inch as well, they look smart with the new rubber :thumb:
> 
> Phil, I hope you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase your tyres from.


Mytyres.co.uk with local garage fitting. Not a bad price, but had to be sent over from germany. All good, except three are on a date of manufacture code (1712) [week 17, 2012], and one is on (1212) [5 weeks older]... not the best for my OCD tendencies!!


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've had Run flat Sport Conti 5s since January...must have done about 4.5-5k miles on them now. 

I really like them, for run flats they are pretty quiet and the ride is no longer unbearably hard!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Phil :thumb: Learnt something new today on the dates, was there aware tyres had them at all 

Just need your Zaino Z16 love now


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks Phil :thumb: Learnt something new today on the dates, was there aware tyres had them at all
> 
> Just need your Zaino Z16 love now


Datecode:

Week, year. So you might get (4709), etc. Always seems to be this font and in a little oval box like that if you're looking for it. Funnily enough, I've seen part worns before where this appears to have been rubbed off/smooth.


----------

